# [SOLVED] Safari Proxy Error



## raxeth (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello, a site I visited tried to do something to my computer that Avast caught, but something was still changed. I wasn't able to access Firefox or Safari because when I opened both they said there was a proxy error with an error code that says "There was a problem communicating with the web proxy server (HTTP).” (CFURLErrorDomain:306)" I found the file that was installed somehow on my computer and deleted it and deleted another one that showed up on Avast after I logged off/on on my account.
I found where to change the proxy settings on Firefox and changed it to an automatic setting so it works, but I can't find the one for Safari. I checked on some other topics and found that there could still be some registry errors caused by malware that needs to be fixed for Safari/Internet Settings, but I'm unsure what they may be. Here is a HJT log I got.

I hope the problem gets fixed to prevent from getting worse.



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
> Scan saved at 11:21:56 PM, on 7/21/2011
> Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.19048)
> ...


Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Safari Proxy Error*

Hi raxeth and Welcome to TSF,

What you need to do is check the Proxy settings in your browsers, to find out whether or not they have been changed to a fixed proxy from the infection.

Firefox
Go to Tools > Options.
Go to the Advanced tab.
Then the Network Tab > Press Connection Settings.
Make sure No proxy is chosen.
(Automatic is sometimes used aswell, depending on your network settings)

Internet Explorer
Go to Tools > Internet Options.
Connections tab > Lan settings.
Uncheck all checkboxes.
(Or automatic selection as mentinoed on Firefox).

As for Safari i THINK it uses the same proxysettings as IE under Windows.


----------



## raxeth (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Safari Proxy Error*

Thank you so much for your assistance. The solution was very simple.  I'm very thankful it wasn't serious.


----------

